# Behavior



## Diane F (Nov 15, 2020)

My gsd barks at everything outside and attacks other dogs for no reason


----------



## Mr.millenium (Nov 13, 2020)

Wait how does your dog get out and aren't you fenced up?


----------



## Mr.millenium (Nov 13, 2020)

Diane F said:


> My gsd barks at everything outside and attacks other dogs for no reason


Give your dog a correction and let him know it's not okay. If you don't have the tools or need to know of them I used the hermes sprenger. Hey me correcting my dog is cheaper than fixing the others dogs vet bills and also your own if your dog ends up hurt.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

and please find a trainer / mentor who can watch you. Are you missing the body language of your dog? It is much better to correct and redirect your dog while it is still deciding what to do rather than in the heat of the reaction. You probably need someone to help you see the turn of the head, the closing of the mouth, the pointing of the ears, the huffing breath, etc. 
Also another person can help with timing of rewards. I was having a hard time teaching my gal-dog not to bark at strangers during walks. A trainer watched my technique, suggested a change and told me why and suddenly my dog understood what I expected of her. It was a small thing but made a huge difference.


----------

